#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Configurando Log e Backup Automático por e-Mail Usando o Gmail

## RinaldoVaz

Escrevi esse artigo pois já vi muitos casos em que equipamentos sofreram defeitos e tiveram logs / backups perdidos por estarem guardados no próprio equipamento. O título não sugere que este guia sirva apenas para versão 4.6 do RouterOS, apenas que as regras foram testadas em bancada e estão funcionado bem nessa versão.


Sugestões para melhorar ou mesmo consertar serão muito bem vindas.


configurando o envio de emails:


no WINBOX:

menu

/tool>email>

Server: smtp.gmail.com
Port: 587
From: [email protected]
User: [email protected]
Password: ********** (sua senha no gmail=)

Clique no botao "Apply" e imediatamente a URL smtp.gmail.com é resolvida trocada para o IP certo.

Escrevendo um script para gerar o arquivo log-mikrotik.txt
no WINBOX

menu

/system>scripts

adicione um script chamado "salvar-log"

Name: salvar-log

Source: (código fonte)

/log print file=log-mikrotik.txt


_______________________________________

Escrevendo um script para gerar o arquivo backup-mikrotik.backup

do mesmo jeito com o seguinte código fonte:

Name: salvar-backup

Source:

/system backup save name=backup-mikrotik.backup


_______________________________________


Agora é preciso criar mais 2 scripts, um para enviar o log e outro para enviar o backup por email



Name: enviar-log

Source:

:log info message="enviando log por email"
:global data [/system clock get date]
:global hora [/system clock get time]
/tool e-mail send to="[email protected]" subject="log-mikrotik $data $hora" file=log-mikrotik.txt tls=yes


_______________________________________

Name: enviar-backup

Source:

:log info message="enviando backup por email"
:global data [/system clock get date]
:global hora [/system clock get time]
/tool e-mail send to="[email protected]" subject="backup-mikrotik $data $hora" file=backup-mikrotik.backup tls=yes



_______________________________________


Configurando o envio automático dos logs/backups

no WINBOX

/system>scheduler

agora é só agendar os 4 scripts de acordo com a necessidade, geralmente uso backup a cada 24 horas e logs a cada 6 horas como nas regras abaixo:

/system scheduler add comment="" disabled=no interval=1d name=enviar-backup-automatico \
on-event=enviar-backup policy=\
reboot,read,write,policy,test,password,sniff,sensitive start-date=\
jan/01/1970 start-time=23:10:00
/system scheduler add comment="" disabled=no interval=1d name=salvar-backup-automatico \
on-event=salvar-backup policy=\
reboot,read,write,policy,test,password,sniff,sensitive start-date=\
jan/01/1970 start-time=23:00:00
/system scheduler add comment="" disabled=no interval=6h name=salvar-log-automatico on-event=\
salvar-log policy=reboot,read,write,policy,test,password,sniff,sensitive \
start-date=jan/01/1970 start-time=00:00:00
/system scheduler add comment="" disabled=no interval=6h name=enviar-log-automatico on-event=\
enviar-log policy=reboot,read,write,policy,test,password,sniff,sensitive \
start-date=jan/01/1970 start-time=00:10:00




Escolhi o Gmail porque tem muito espaço de caixa de entrada e um recurso próprio que facilida a visualização dos logs sem a necessidade de baixar anexos. Isso faz muita diferença pois infelizmente o arquivo ".txt" que o RouterOS gera é no padrão Unix, é muito complicado de visualizar no bloco de notas do Windows.

----------


## thedarkmetal

Cara, muito bom. Parabéns, era justamente o que eu proucurava.
Mas uso 5 Routerboards, com a versão 3.31 do Mikrotik, já veio com o 3.31.
Alguma chance de fazer algo parecido no 3.31?
---------------------------EDITADO--------------------------------------
Consegui fazer esse esquema funcionar na minha versão 3.31 e 3.25 adequando algumas regras =D
Depois postarei como ficou as regras.
Mas muito obrigado mesmo, ajudou muito  :Big Grin: 
---------------------------EDITADO 2--------------------------------------
*Minhas modificações para 3.XX*

*Editado 3:* Não deu muito certo esse esquema com o Gmail para o 3.X, a principio parecia funcionar perfeitamente, mas o detalhe era que eu estava com o PC ligado logado no GMAIL. 
Logo após eu desligar meu computador logado no gmail não foi feito o backup como eu esperava. Olhando os logs vi que o problema era justamente na autenticação (antes fazia o backup porque provavelmente o GMAIL ignorava a autenticação já que eu estava logado nele, pelo meu IP, ip no qual é o mesmo que o MK usa para mandar o email com o backup para os servidores GMAIL)

*Mas mesmo assim arrumei outra forma, com o email do bol.* Ele tem 4GB de espaço e ao meu ver parece funcionar bem. Fiz os testes, desliguei o meu pc, rebotei o link, e o backup foi feito perfetamente.


Então pra quem usa as versões 3.XX... 
Tente as modificações:

*Backup automatico por email do BOL nas versões 3.X:

*  
Para quem não conhece o email do bol, é um email gratuito e funcional do UOL.
Para fazer uma conta você deve acessar: www.bol.uol.com.br
Depois de ter uma conta, configure o servidor NTP pata ter a hora sempre exata.
*
Em System > NTP Cliente:*

*Mode:* unicast
*Primary NTP Server:* 159.148.60.2
*Secondary NTP Server:* 159.148.60.2
*Marque o:* enable
*
Depois em System > Clock:*

*Time Zone Name:* Coloque America/são paulo para fazer o devido ajuste sobre a hora obtida no NTP, que no caso é mundial.


*Configure o email em: tool > email:*

*Server:* smtp.bol.com.br
*Port:* 25
*From:* meu_email*@bol.com.br*
*User:* meu_email*@bol.com.br*
*Password:* minha senha do email


*Adicione os Scripts em System > Scripts:*

*1º nome: "fazer-e-enviar-backup**"*




> /system backup save name=backup-mikrotik.backup
> :delay 2s
> :global data [/system clock get date]
> :global hora [/system clock get time]
> /tool e-mail send to="*EMAIL PARA QUAL SERA ENVIADO O BACKUP*" subject="Backup do Mikrotik *NOME_DA_ESTAÇÃO* dia: $data as $hora" file="backup-mikrotik.backup" body="Backup automatico do servidor Mikrotik-*NOME_DA_ESTAÇÃO* realizado as $hora de $data."


*


2º nome: "fazer-e-enviar-log"*




> /log print file=log-mikrotik.txt
> :delay 2s
> :global data [/system clock get date]
> :global hora [/system clock get time]
> /tool e-mail send to="*EMAIL PARA QUAL SERA ENVIADO O LOG*" subject="Log do MK-*NOME_DA_ESTAÇÃO* dia: $data as $hora" file="log-mikrotik.txt" body="Backup automatico do log do servidor Mikrotik-*NOME_DA_ESTAÇÃO* realizado as $hora de $data."


*


Agende a execução dos dois scritps em: system > scheduler:*

*1º Agendamento:

Name:* Agendamento-backup-mk
*Start date:* Apr/11/2010
*Interval:* 03:00:00
*On Event:* fazer-e-enviar-backup
Em policy marque todas as opções.

*2º Agendamento:* *Nome:* Agendamento-backup-log
*Start date:* Apr/11/2010
*Interval:* 03:00:00
*On Event:* fazer-e-enviar-log
Em policy marque todas as opções.


*Pronto.* 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Testado nas versões 3.31 e 3.25, acredito que deva funcionar em todas 3.XX.

Sobre os scripts, tive que modificar algumas partes, retirar outras que o 3.3 não suportava, além do que acrecentei algumas coisinhas como a mensagem. Também fiz a junção de alguns scripts para facilitar tudo e diminuir as regras.

Espero que meu ajuste possa ajudar quem também tenha 3.X 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## RinaldoVaz

Muito bom!
Obrigado pela ajuda =D
agora está mais completo ainda!
abs

----------


## hermes

Boa noite!
amigo coforme seu topico fiz o script para enviar backup pelo MK, funcionou blz ate eu atualizar para versão 4.9 aparti dai não recebi mais os backups no email, resolvi olhar no og do mk, eu qual seria o momento do envio da o seguinte erro "Error sending e-mail:invalid FROM address" e nos MK que estao com a versão 4.6 esta funcionando blz.

Sds

Hermes

----------


## 14735

alguem ja testou na 3.13?
aki em tool/email so tem lugar para colocar 
Server: e From:

----------


## tonflatland

olá Amigos estou Penando aqui na Configuração para enviar o e-mail do Backup
o script Gera o Backup Beleza, só não Envia para o meu outro e-mail
não sei onde esta o erro no script 
eu rodo o Script manualmente o contador de Script roda mas o e-mail não e enviado
Estou utilizando a versão 3.30
Segue abaixo o script para a verificação dos amigos




> /system script
> add name=salvar-backup policy=ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox,password,sniff,sensitive source=\
> "/system backup save name=backup-mikrotik.backup"
> add name=enviar-backup policy=ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox,password,sniff,sensitive source=":log info message=\"enviando backup por email\"\r\
> \n:global data [/system clock get date]\r\
> \n:global hora [/system clock get time]\r\
> \n/tool e-mail send to=\"[email protected]\" subject=\"backup-mikrotik \$data \$hora\" file=backup-mikrotik.backup tls=yes"
> 
> /tool e-mail
> set [email protected] password=palavrapass server=200.221.62.5:25 [email protected]



se alguém poder me Ajudar agradeço desde já

----------


## tonflatland

> olá Amigos estou Penando aqui na Configuração para enviar o e-mail do Backup
> o script Gera o Backup Beleza, só não Envia para o meu outro e-mail
> não sei onde esta o erro no script 
> eu rodo o Script manualmente o contador de Script roda mas o e-mail não e enviado
> Estou utilizando a versão 3.30
> Segue abaixo o script para a verificação dos amigos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Galera Alterei a Porta 25 para 587 do email Bol e Ta funcionando 

Desde já agradeço
Flw...

----------


## beto26

_Muito bom!
Obrigado pela ajuda =D_

----------


## vordee

Meus parabéns a todos que contribuirão nesse post, utilizei esse metodo de bkp para umas 20 RB sendo 411, 750 , 433, 800 ok tudo certinho , todas elas estão com a versão 4... mas oque esta me deixando um pouco entrigado é na questão do log queria fazer apenas do servidor principal que tambem é MK na questão de geral e enviar esta tudo oque mas quando abro no e-mail esta assim :


> # apr/14/2011 15:51:46 by RouterOS 4.11
> # software id = Y0H8-####
> #


Se alguem tiver alguma idéia do que eu to fazendo errado, por favor me diga, desde ja muito obrigado estou aprendendo muito no forum, muitas duvidas são esclarecidas apenas com a soluções dos outros colegas, valeo :P

----------


## zanpaulo

Muito bom, testado na versão 5.2, 4.13 e 4.11, funcionou 1000000%.
obrigado pela contribuição

----------


## sergiovinhasc7

Senhores, utilizei o script e funcionou, porém tentei anexar mais de um arquivo na mensagem e não consegui, alguem já fez a experiencia?

----------


## exclusivenet

muito bom o script, testei na versão 5.7 e rodou beleza ..

----------


## farias

Altere as variáveis emailBKP e senhaBKP



```
:global emailBKP "[email protected]";
:global senhaBKP "senha";
/tool e-mail
set from=$emailBKP password=$senhaBKP server=74.125.157.109:587 username=$emailBKP
/system script
add name=fazer-e-enviar-log policy=ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox,password,sniff,sensitive source="/log print file=log-mikrotik.txt\r\
    \n:log info message=\"enviando log por email\"\r\
    \n:global data [/system clock get date]\r\
    \n:global hora [/system clock get time]\r\
    \n/tool e-mail send to=\"$emailBKP\" subject=\"log-mikrotik-$nomRB \$data \$hora\" file=log-mikrotik.txt tls=yes" 
add name=fazer-e-enviar-backup policy=ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox,password,sniff,sensitive source="/system backup save name=backup-mikrotik.back\
    up\r\
    \n:log info message=\"enviando backup por email\"\r\
    \n:global data [/system clock get date]\r\
    \n:global hora [/system clock get time]\r\
    \n/tool e-mail send to=\"$emailBKP\" subject=\"backup-mikrotik-$nomRB \$data \$hora\" file=backup-mikrotik.backup tls=yes"
 
/system scheduler
add comment="" disabled=no interval=24h name=Agendamento-fazer-enviar-log on-event=fazer-e-enviar-log policy=\
    reboot,read,write,policy,test,password,sniff,sensitive start-date=feb/14/2011 start-time=00:00:00
add comment="" disabled=no interval=24h name=Agendamento-fazer-e-enviar-backup on-event=fazer-e-enviar-backup policy=\
    reboot,read,write,policy,test,password,sniff,sensitive start-date=feb/14/2011 start-time=00:00:00
```

 
Basta copiar, e colar no New Terminal

----------


## tonflatland

o IP que esta funcionando agora e o 74.125.47.109

----------


## overpower

Pessoal, incrementei o script para gerar nome de arquivo e subject automático.

São eles:
Salvar Backup.
:global router [/system identity get name]
/system backup save name="Backup-$router.backup"

Enviar Backup.
:log info message="enviando backup por email"
:global data [/system clock get date]
:global hora [/system clock get time]
:global router [/system identity get name]
/tool e-mail send to="seu [email protected]" subject="Backup - $router $data $hora" file="Backup-$router.backup" tls=yes

Assim não preciso ficar escrevendo o nome do arquivo, basta importar o script e é gerado o nome do backup com a identidade do router.

----------


## Bender

Aqui tambem to com o mesmo problema com o ROS 5.11, alguem tem ideia de como coloca esse IP na regra? To tentando e até agora nao consegui. 

Segue modelo que estou usando no script.

/tool e-mail send server= 98.138.84.55:25 [email protected] body=POP-XXXXX subject=BACKUP-POP-XXXXX password=xxxxxx [email protected] [email protected] file=POP-XXXXX.backup

Obrigado.

----------


## Bender

Ninguém conseguiu resolver este problema do envio de arquivo de backup por e-mail na nova versão?

----------


## MEGA90

Gera blz , mas na hora de enviar da Error seding email <TESTE>:invalid From adress --- minha configração ---
/tool e-mail set address=74.125.47.109 [email protected] password=\ ********* port=587 [email protected]
lembrando q no gmail fiz as config necessarias.. tem algum outros serviço q devo ativar.

----------


## mapelli

Boa noite galera!!

Na versão 3.9 só tem a opção: Server e Fron em Tools > Email.
Como procedo para funcionar o script?

----------


## izaufernandes

> Aqui tambem to com o mesmo problema com o ROS 5.11, alguem tem ideia de como coloca esse IP na regra? To tentando e até agora nao consegui. 
> 
> Segue modelo que estou usando no script.
> 
> /tool e-mail send server= 98.138.84.55:25 [email protected] body=POP-XXXXX subject=BACKUP-POP-XXXXX password=xxxxxx [email protected] [email protected] file=POP-XXXXX.backup
> 
> Obrigado.


Tenta colocar tls=yes

ficaria assim:

/tool e-mail send tls=yes server= 98.138.84.55:25 [email protected] body=POP-XXXXX subject=BACKUP-POP-XXXXX password=xxxxxx [email protected] [email protected] file=POP-XXXXX.backup

----------


## MICROCHIPNET

Ola! muito bom este script. mas tenho umas duvidas Nas aspa ex: "" coloca o nome do script criado? para todas as regras? tem aspas em tudo explique melhor porfavor.
fico grato.

----------


## GivigiRJ

> Aqui tambem to com o mesmo problema com o ROS 5.11, alguem tem ideia de como coloca esse IP na regra? To tentando e até agora nao consegui. 
> 
> Segue modelo que estou usando no script.
> 
> /tool e-mail send server= 98.138.84.55:25 [email protected] body=POP-XXXXX subject=BACKUP-POP-XXXXX password=xxxxxx [email protected] [email protected] file=POP-XXXXX.backup
> 
> Obrigado.


Noa tarde Bender tdo na Paz irmão, eu tenho o script para backup por e-mail para V 5.17...
Mais tarde eu posto ele para vc testar...

Fica na Paz...

----------


## ivovid

> Noa tarde Bender tdo na Paz irmão, eu tenho o script para backup por e-mail para V 5.17...
> Mais tarde eu posto ele para vc testar...
> 
> Fica na Paz...


ola vc pode compartilhar com todos ? 

grato

----------


## izaufernandes

Mikrotik 5.16 Servidor emails Gmail Funcionando perfeitamente

Script 1 - GERAR O BACKUP
Agende este script para ser executado uns 5 minutos antes do escript que envia o backup
/system backup save name=Backup

Script 2 - ENVIAR O BACKUP
tool e-mail send tls=yes body="Em anexo backup mikrotik" file="Backup.backup" from="Mikrotik" subject="MIKROTIK - BACKUP" to="[email protected]"

----------


## WelintonR

Cara funcionou 100% no meu servidor, versao 4.6!

Muito util, beeelo post.

----------


## MICROCHIPNET

Ola amigo. Sou novo por aqui. Este teu scripts serve para 5.20 mk?
Se tiver algo diferente posta ai porfavor. Grato desde de ja.

----------


## Claudineibj

> Ola amigo. Sou novo por aqui. Este teu scripts serve para 5.20 mk?
> Se tiver algo diferente posta ai porfavor. Grato desde de ja.


A pergunta nao foi a mim, mais ja avisando que funciona sim com a firm que vc perguntou.

----------


## MICROCHIPNET

Ola amigo! desde de ja fico grato. ok.
eu usava a versao 3.30 e o back up funfava blz. depois e passar para 5.20 nao funfa mais nem memso eu fazer rodar o script manualmente. redei o script do log e ele me enviou blz. mas de eu deixar agendando nenhum envia. este servido esta 5 dias ligado e nao enviou nenhum log ou backup por email. aqui eu uso gmail com porta 25.

vou refazer todos os script e refazer os scheduler. posto aqui se eu conseguir ok.

----------


## Claudineibj

> Ola amigo! desde de ja fico grato. ok.
> eu usava a versao 3.30 e o back up funfava blz. depois e passar para 5.20 nao funfa mais nem memso eu fazer rodar o script manualmente. redei o script do log e ele me enviou blz. mas de eu deixar agendando nenhum envia. este servido esta 5 dias ligado e nao enviou nenhum log ou backup por email. aqui eu uso gmail com porta 25.
> 
> vou refazer todos os script e refazer os scheduler. posto aqui se eu conseguir ok.




Server:173.194.77.108
Port:587
from :Stick Out Tongue: ode ser um email hotmail
user:[email protected]
Password:...........



Script

enviar-log
:log info message="enviando log por email"
:global data [/system clock get date]
:global hora [/system clock get time]
:global nome [/system identity get name]
/tool e-mail send to="[email protected]" subject="log-mikrotik-$nome $data $hora" file=log-mikrotik.txt tls=yes


fazer-e-enviar-backup-seu nome
/system backup save name=backup-mikrotik.backup
:log info message="enviando backup para seunome"
:global data [/system clock get date]
:global hora [/system clock get time]
:global nome [/system identity get name]
/tool e-mail send to="[email protected]" subject="backup-mikrotik-$nome $data $hora" file=backup-mikrotik.backup tls=yes


salvar-log

/log print file=log-mikrotik.txt



scheduler

enviar-log-automatico
Jan/01/1970
00:00:00
12:00:00
enviar-log

fazer-e-enviar-backup-seunome
Jan/01/1970
00:00:00
12:00:00
fazer-e-enviar-backup-seunome


salvar-log-automatico
Jan/01/1970
00:00:00
12:00:00
salvar-log

Todos 1° é name depois é o script

O script acima eu estou dizendo para o mikrotik enviar do gmail para meu email hotmail

----------


## djpicapau

Ótimo post, obrigado por compartilhar!

----------


## djcleyton

Muito Obrigado apenas tive que mudar o ip do server para : 74.125.140.108
Obs: testei na versão 5.20 X86.




> Server:173.194.77.108
> Port:587
> fromode ser um email hotmail
> user:[email protected]
> Password:...........
> 
> 
> 
> Script
> ...

----------


## OSNIR

Depois de queimar alguns neuronios consegui colocar para funcionar em meus 2 servidores, tive que criar um e-mail no gmail, pois no meu servidor "kinghost" não consigo enviar, mas agora estou me deparando com um problema: nas rbs que funcionam como ap´s, como enviar o backup automatico se elas estão em bridge?

Fiz a mesma configuiraçãomas não funciona.

----------


## kallewaguiar

> escrevi esse artigo pois já vi muitos casos em que equipamentos sofreram defeitos e tiveram logs / backups perdidos por estarem guardados no próprio equipamento. O título não sugere que este guia sirva apenas para versão 4.6 do routeros, apenas que as regras foram testadas em bancada e estão funcionado bem nessa versão.
> 
> 
> Sugestões para melhorar ou mesmo consertar serão muito bem vindas.
> 
> 
> Configurando o envio de emails:
> 
> 
> ...






ao tentar configurar em tools = e-mail= smtp.gmail.com 
aparece um erro dizendo error in server! Ip address or ipv6 address expectd!!

O que faço agora?

----------


## adrianoateky

depois de atualizar mikrotik para versao 6.2 parou de funcionar backups e envios de email, alguem sabe o que mudou se foi o script ou a configuração de email,
Agradeço!

----------


## adrianoateky

Descobri o que mudou!

/system backup save name=backup-mikrotik.backup
:log info message="enviando backup por email"
:global data [/system clock get date]
:global hora [/system clock get time]
/tool e-mail send to="email" subject="backup-mikrotik-PopRouter1 $data $hora" file=backup-mikrotik.backup start-tls=yes

antes tls=yes
depois start-tls=yes

Se fui útil agradeça!

----------


## taiendychyvu

desenterrando o tópico, estou tentando aqui, esta dando erro de conexão, o que pode ser ? será que alguém pode me passar as informações da configuração atualizada ? pois essa ai não ta indo... abraçoss

----------


## denilsoncosta

Muito simples, quando para eu vou e pingo para o seguinte endereço: smtp.gmail.com, pego o ip
que tá pingando e atualizo em Tools > Email. Só isso. Nesse exato momento está pingando em 
64.233.186.108, o meu ontem estava dando problema, atualizei e tudo voltou ao normal.

----------


## taiendychyvu

> Muito simples, quando para eu vou e pingo para o seguinte endereço: smtp.gmail.com, pego o ip
> que tá pingando e atualizo em Tools > Email. Só isso. Nesse exato momento está pingando em 
> 64.233.186.108, o meu ontem estava dando problema, atualizei e tudo voltou ao normal.


qual é a porta que você usa ? aqui continua dando erro, ja tentei dessa forma..

----------


## denilsoncosta

Porta 587, um detalhe que considero importante é vc colocar como email e usuário, o email incluindo o @gmail, se for versão 6.28 marcar a opção Start Tls=yes e tirar essa opção de dentro do script de envio.

----------


## taiendychyvu

> Porta 587, um detalhe que considero importante é vc colocar como email e usuário, o email incluindo o @gmail, se for versão 6.28 marcar a opção Start Tls=yes e tirar essa opção de dentro do script de envio.


continua não funcionando, a versão do meu mk é 6.27, o que você acha que pode ser ?

----------


## jandervilela

> continua não funcionando, a versão do meu mk é 6.27, o que você acha que pode ser ?




Só Altera dentro das '' nome do bkp'' Global empresa /tool e-mail send to= " @gmail.com"
Script para versão 6.28
bkp

:global empresa ""
:global nome "Mk$empresa.backup"
/system backup save name=$nome
:log info message="enviando backup por email"
:global data [/system clock get date]
:global hora [/system clock get time]
/tool e-mail send to="gmail.com" subject="backup-mikrotik-$empresa $data $hora" file="$nome"


Log
:global empresa ""
:global nome "log-Mk$empresa.txt"
/log print file=$nome
:log info message="enviando log por email"
:global data [/system clock get date]
:global hora [/system clock get time]
/tool e-mail send to="@gmail.com" subject="log-mikrotik$empresa $data $hora" file=$nome



Testa esse .

testado v6.28 mikrotik.

----------


## taiendychyvu

> Só Altera dentro das '' nome do bkp'' Global empresa /tool e-mail send to= " @gmail.com"
> Script para versão 6.28
> bkp
> 
> :global empresa ""
> :global nome "Mk$empresa.backup"
> /system backup save name=$nome
> :log info message="enviando backup por email"
> :global data [/system clock get date]
> ...


Log:





Cara, da uma olhada ai, o que eu estou fazendo de errado '?

----------


## jandervilela

> Log:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cara, da uma olhada ai, o que eu estou fazendo de errado '?


poem yes nos start tls..
se vc copiou o script colocando yes no start tls vai funcionar.

vlwww

----------


## taiendychyvu

> poem yes nos start tls..
> se vc copiou o script colocando yes no start tls vai funcionar.
> 
> vlwww


coloquei, agora ta dando isso



auth failed...mas ja verifiquei, email e senha estão corretos, no navegar entra no email normal..a senha tem letra e numero, isso interfere em alguma coisa ?

----------


## jandervilela

me manda um email [email protected]

----------


## taiendychyvu

> me manda um email [email protected]


melhor tentar resolver por aqui, para que os outros também possam ver

----------


## jandervilela

Voce copiou o script e mudou email e nome neh.

confere essa senha ..

se vc quiser criar um usuario para eu acessar sua rb e olhar se posso te ajudar.

falha de autenticação.

----------


## claudinhohw

o meu e o 6.31 e não vai de nenhuma das formas ai.  :Frown:

----------


## berghetti

> o meu e o 6.31 e não vai de nenhuma das formas ai.


ola, não conseguiu enviar e-mail? tem que habilitar uma opção no gmail, para ele aceitar.
não lembro acerto qual é, mas quando o mk tentava enviar e-mail, chegava um aviso, para permitir o acesso.

----------


## claudinhohw

> ola, não conseguiu enviar e-mail? tem que habilitar uma opção no gmail, para ele aceitar.
> não lembro acerto qual é, mas quando o mk tentava enviar e-mail, chegava um aviso, para permitir o acesso.


já ativei e ainda assim não vai

----------


## berghetti

> já ativei e ainda assim não vai




```
/tool e-mail send to="seu e-mail" subject="titulo da mensagem" body="corpo da mensagem." start-tls=yes
 
/tool e-mail
set address=64.233.186.108 from=seu email password=sua senha do email\
    port=587 start-tls=yes user=seu email
```

 
vou te mandar oque tenho aqui, quem sabe te ajude  :Wink: 
versão 6.31

----------


## claudinhohw

ok vou testar obrigado @*berghetti* se der certo posto o resultado.

----------


## claudinhohw

não foi ainda  :Frown:

----------


## berghetti

A config é essa, das duas uma, ou seu email ta bloqueando ( teste outro), ou tem algo bloqueando (firewall?). Se isso aí.

----------


## claudinhohw

acho que nenhum das duas o firewall ta limpo e o gmail eu ativei vou pro yahoo pra ver se tenho resultado.

----------


## claudinhohw

não foi voltei pra 5.20 não foi nem no yahoo nem no gmail creio que deve ser algo errado mais ainda não encontrei fiz todos os scripts que tem aqui e nada.

----------


## jmprestes

Alguem ja conseguiu usar a hostnet pra enviar email no mikrotik? ja tentei de todo jeito e nao funciona.

----------


## ueder

Pessoal meu caso aki é o seguinte, as configurações acredito que estão corretas, se eu rebooto o servidor MK volta a enviar o email de backup, passado alguns dia ele para de enviar. alguém sabe o motivo disse acontecer

----------


## rainer

> Pessoal meu caso aki é o seguinte, as configurações acredito que estão corretas, se eu rebooto o servidor MK volta a enviar o email de backup, passado alguns dia ele para de enviar. alguém sabe o motivo disse acontecer


Verificou se ele está perdendo a configuração de NTP?

----------


## marcinhohsc

Ótimo tutorial na versão 5x só consegui usar este muito obrigado por compartilhar.

----------


## wzampirolli

> Descobri o que mudou!
> 
> /system backup save name=backup-mikrotik.backup
> :log info message="enviando backup por email"
> :global data [/system clock get date]
> :global hora [/system clock get time]
> /tool e-mail send to="email" subject="backup-mikrotik-PopRouter1 $data $hora" file=backup-mikrotik.backup start-tls=yes
> 
> antes tls=yes
> ...


amigo muito obrigado deu certo

----------


## gilmarnet

> continua não funcionando, a versão do meu mk é 6.27, o que você acha que pode ser ?


o meu era só criar uma senha de APP para acesso, conta com verificação de duas etapas sempre necessita.

----------

